

Why Don't You Do Some Work? - kschrader
http://shankman.com/why-dont-you-do-some-work/

======
mad44
I wish there was a down vote button. At best this is bad writing. This also
feels to me like the ramblings of an egomaniac.

Ten people up voted this. I wonder how many would have down voted.

------
iuguy
He doesn't have ADHD, he's just a bit of a penis.

Admittedly HARO is a good idea though.

------
wynand
To me, this was an amazing post. I'm not sure I suffer from ADHD, but I get
amazingly bored with a desk job.

It's good to know that it's okay "not to work" and not have to feel ashamed
about not fitting in all the time.

A great post for anyone who's going out of their minds in their cubicles.

------
jrockway
I'm not sure why he needed to write this. If I wrote a blog post every time
someone upset me or disagreed with me, I wouldn't have time for anything else.

General piece of advice: take other people's opinions with a grain of salt.
You don't need to be concerned about something just because someone else says
you need to be.

(In this case, the proper response to the IM would have been "lol yeah" or
something. Just make them go away, and ignore their future input.)

------
Herring
He didn't have to tell me he was ADHD. I could see it in 3 paragraphs.

------
VinzO
It is not the first article that I read on HN that makes me wonder if I suffer
from ADHD. How can I know? Any advice?

~~~
gaius
The answer is probably "no" as _there is no such thing_.

